# Who's interested in soap cupcakes



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

Who would like to see with a few pics a soap cupcake class right here on DGI, I would be taking you thru this step by step with pics ( linked to a photo site).. and instructions on how to make these beauties.. You have time for Christmas gifts..
Barb


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Me!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes please, I would be very interested!


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Me


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Me, I have seen stacy's I think and they are so cute, but I really don't think I can pull them off. My talents lie in other dirrections.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

If you make soap, you can make these, they are very easy to make.. Ok,this next week will make a post with complete instructions and pictures, step by step and list of items needed with recipes..


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Mee toooo Barbara!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I need help with the icing!!! Mine is always lye heavy or won't pipe like the photos show! I would love help with that! Vicki


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

I already posted the recipes and will start with instructions and photos on Tuesday of this next week if everyone has what they need to make them....if don't let me know and we can wait another week while you are getting supplies... 
Barb


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

oops forgot to tell you, everyone has to post photos of their beautiful cupcakes when finished... 
So we can all see what great jobs done..


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

im curouis about it


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm interested!

Vicki/NC


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2012)

You should be able to print the entire thing out.. I will post the pics on here with the instructions so you can print it out all together and then a few months down the road if we get too clogged I can delete the pics. Trust me ladies these are very easy to make and are just wonderful gifts.. they are so cute packaged in those clear containers cookies and cupcakes come in from the grocery store.. Watch your kids, they look real..


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

This has always been on my to-try list. Especially with cupcakes becoming all the rage and all the really cute packaging you can use.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, I would love to try those. They have been on my to try list too!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh i can't wait for this!!! After seeing Stacey's I've been reading up on how to make them...Just having time to try has been a pill


----------

